# Another day, another fat pine tree..



## Oldtimer (Jan 7, 2012)

Some pics from today;

My man Dennis and the view from my office.







The tall pine in the middle of the picture..






Timberrrrrrr!






The aftermath..






Glamour shot!


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 7, 2012)

Did I miss it?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 7, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Did I miss it?



Well, it wasn't a west coast baddassed 688 foot tall redwood that was 46 feet in DBH, that you cut down with your 1909 Wright Brothers steam powered chainsaw and then packed down a 29,000 foot mountain on 3 wild caught billy-goats and then floated down a 4 foot wide brook to the sea where you loaded it on a ship bound for China BY HAND, but I made money with it.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jan 7, 2012)

No close-ups of it? No stump? Victory pose?


----------



## Gologit (Jan 7, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Well, it wasn't a west coast baddassed 688 foot tall redwood that was 46 feet in DBH, that you cut down with your 1909 Wright Brothers steam powered chainsaw and then packed down a 29,000 foot mountain on 3 wild caught billy-goats and then floated down a 4 foot wide brook to the sea where you loaded it on a ship bound for China BY HAND, but I made money with it.



Hey, all kidding aside, we're proud of you. And it's great to see that Diamond Match is still finding timber in it's favorite size.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 7, 2012)

I like the part about the goats. Tell me about the goats again, George!


----------



## AndyB89 (Jan 7, 2012)

Great Pics! I like the "office" view


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jan 7, 2012)

What is the weather there like in New Hampshire today ?? I see the guy standing infornt of the skidder wasnt wearing gloves so I took it was warm there today.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 7, 2012)

Well Oldtimer, your office view beats the stuffings outta mine.

BTW, it was 68*9* feet tall.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 7, 2012)

That exhaust pipe looks a little like mine except its on the right hand side and its got about 6 more patches in it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 8, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> What is the weather there like in New Hampshire today ?? I see the guy standing infornt of the skidder wasnt wearing gloves so I took it was warm there today.



Got warm, maybe 40* in the sun.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jan 8, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Got warm, maybe 40* in the sun.



Thats warmer then here. I wish we had alot of snow though!! I love the snow. I would rather have snow then fall weather!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 9, 2012)

*Pics from today.*


----------



## mingo (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice looking pine. Do you sell to Irving or Hancock?


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


>



Falling against the lean? Don't trust your faller? Bad camera angle that makes it look a lot more dangerous than it really is? I wouldn't want to be that faller.

And before your blood pressure spikes and you think us Left Coast guys are picking on you again...yes, I've used machinery to push trees over. I just don't get between the machine and the tree. Ever. That's one of the ways you get to be my age in this business. :msp_biggrin:

Cut the face, back it up...then give it a shot with the skidder.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2012)

Roma said:


> Second pic looks like he's got his legs pinned under the tire. Maybe that's how they keep him from leaving work early?



Parking on top of the employees will be done only by upper management. :msp_wink:


----------



## Driver625 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just curious as to why use the blade. If you can get sraight on with the blade, should be able to get straight on with the arch. I use the arch on the rare occasion I run skidder. Better control of movement with hydraulics rather than clutch, trans disconnect, whatever you want to call it. Arch is higher puts less strain on the hinge. Just wondering is all, grain of salt I guess. Nice pics anyway.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 9, 2012)

I use every means necessary before I get the machine involved. Sink wedges in er up tight. Back it up first if you have to. I'm more worried about screwin up my machine though. The least amount of force possible really. 

Old Timer- still no snow huh? and warm temps I'm guessing? WTF right? Its going to be in the 50s here tomorrow.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 10, 2012)

He cuts the notch, side cuts about 1" each side, then I push hard and set the brake. He back-cuts until the tree begins moving under the pressure... he moves away and I push it and it's on it's way down. I had to tell him a few times to leave a big hinge and let the skidder finish the "cut". Now he gets it perfect 99 out of 100 times. He has the skidder as shelter if things go sour. Machine never moves more than 12". I need to get a pusher made on the arch, as right now it's round as a beach-ball on the tip. Can't use it like that. I would much prefer to use the arch.

The pic makes it look like the tree is leaning bad, but in fact it isn't too bad. The skidder is there as insurance; there's property lines about 30' away behind and on both sides.

The key here is an understanding and adherence to a set routine. He does the same thing every time, so do I. My first concern is his safety, and I watch him like a hawk watches a mouse.
Time is money, and wedges take too much time when the machine is right there.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mingo, it all goes to Bethel Maine @ Hancock. $275 on the landing. My trucker put 1.2 million in there last year. Top supplier.


----------



## Driver625 (Jan 10, 2012)

If it works for you then by all means carry on. Looks like we're going to get some snow Thursday. Haddad said 6 to 10 for most of the state. Hope it helps ya. I'm down in the snow to sleet to freezing rain crap corner. I'll be plowing, salting, and cussing Thursday it looks like. Oh well breakfast at the diner. Stay safe.


----------



## mingo (Jan 11, 2012)

That's a good price Irving has a yard in Ludlow Ma. about 50 miles from me. If have clear pine or small knots that's were it goes.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 11, 2012)

mingo said:


> That's a good price Irving has a yard in Ludlow Ma. about 50 miles from me. If have clear pine or small knots that's were it goes.



I send all my pine there via the trucker's contract..I don't blink an eye with a 3" dead knot if the log is bigger than, say, 16"...it goes. I average 9200 -10,000 feet to a trailer load, and usually get 200-300 feet knocked to pallet. They scale very very well, but then again, I saw up for scale- not grade. If I see the diameter of a log is going to drop 3" between a 12 and a 14 or 16, I cut a 12. Only time I don't is when I would waste wood. They prefer 12 and 16 now, and would prefer not to get 10 or 14 foot logs..But I won't waste wood, so they get what I cut.

Your money is made on the landing, you know that.:msp_biggrin:


----------

